# My crochet poncho..



## biarine (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## isha (Jan 4, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## lsg (Jan 4, 2018)

It is lovely!


----------



## biarine (Jan 4, 2018)

isha said:


> Beautiful





Thank you


----------



## biarine (Jan 4, 2018)

lsg said:


> It is lovely!





Thank you


----------



## Susie (Jan 4, 2018)

That is gorgeous, and it looks so warm!


----------



## biarine (Jan 4, 2018)

Susie said:


> That is gorgeous, and it looks so warm!





Thank you Susie, it is warm and cozy.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jan 5, 2018)

Biarine, I love your choice of colors and the stitch pattern, especially on the lower section!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 5, 2018)

Your poncho is very pretty & it looks so warm!


----------



## biarine (Jan 6, 2018)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Biarine, I love your choice of colors and the stitch pattern, especially on the lower section!





Thank you MullersLaneFarm that’s  only left over from my previous yarns.


----------



## biarine (Jan 6, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Your poncho is very pretty & it looks so warm!





Thank you And yes it is warm


----------



## biarine (Jan 6, 2018)

Another I made last time for spring it’s body wrap or for some us shrug


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jan 6, 2018)

biarine said:


> Thank you MullersLaneFarm that’s  only left over from my previous yarns.



I love using left over yarn for projects.  I just finished a pair of (knitted) socks using left over yarn for my daughter for Christmas and I'm finishing up another pair for myself.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 6, 2018)

You are very talented. Lol, if it's not a wash cloth, bookmark, scarf or blanket then I can't crochet or knit it!


----------



## biarine (Jan 6, 2018)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I love using left over yarn for projects.  I just finished a pair of (knitted) socks using left over yarn for my daughter for Christmas and I'm finishing up another pair for myself.





Wow.. unfortunately I can’t knit ( I don’t know [emoji848]) my grandma she always did  crochet and waving but I don’t know how to wave she got a manual machine.


----------



## biarine (Jan 6, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> You are very talented. Lol, if it's not a wash cloth, bookmark, scarf or blanket then I can't crochet or knit it!





Just start little and you learned that’s what I did scarfs. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## biarine (Jan 11, 2018)

Another left over yarn it’s 4 granny square summer short sleeve poncho


----------



## jangmb (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh, it is lovely, wear it in good health.


----------



## biarine (Jan 12, 2018)

jangmb said:


> Oh, it is lovely, wear it in good health.





Thank you very much.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jan 12, 2018)

I love that color!!

Who knew a granny square could be so cool!!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 12, 2018)

They are beautiful. I crochet a little, but have only done afghans. 

And, is it just me - every time I see this topic I read it as "crockpot poncho" LMAO


----------



## biarine (Jan 12, 2018)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I love that color!!
> 
> Who knew a granny square could be so cool!!!





Thanks, yes it does. But this is a very simple granny square there’s a lot that more complex and fancy.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 14, 2018)

That is gorgeous!  I love ponchos!


----------



## biarine (Jan 15, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> They are beautiful. I crochet a little, but have only done afghans.
> 
> And, is it just me - every time I see this topic I read it as "crockpot poncho" LMAO





I tried to make an Afghans but it’s not easy. [emoji4]


----------



## biarine (Jan 15, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> That is gorgeous!  I love ponchos!





Thank you.


----------



## biarine (Jan 15, 2018)

Here’s I made for my friend.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 15, 2018)

They are so beautiful!  I wish I known how to knit!


----------



## biarine (Jan 16, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> They are so beautiful!  I wish I known how to knit!





Thank you [emoji4], I don’t know how to knit too. But I do crochet.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 16, 2018)

biarine said:


> I tried to make an Afghans but it’s not easy. [emoji4]



I make granny square afghans, so it's not hard, just time consuming. I do the old fashioned ones with multi-colored middles with a black border. Everyone seems to love them, but they really are a throwback to the late 70's early 80's. LOL I've been watching Roseann reruns, and there is one just like the type I make on the back of the sofa in that show. LOL Makes me laugh...


----------



## biarine (Jan 16, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> I make granny square afghans, so it's not hard, just time consuming. I do the old fashioned ones with multi-colored middles with a black border. Everyone seems to love them, but they really are a throwback to the late 70's early 80's. LOL I've been watching Roseann reruns, and there is one just like the type I make on the back of the sofa in that show. LOL Makes me laugh...





Lol.. I noticed that knitted garment is in come back. Hope including crochet because I can’t knit.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jan 17, 2018)

biarine said:


> Lol.. I noticed that knitted garment is in come back. Hope including crochet because I can’t knit.



Both knitting and crochet have been making a comeback!!  Everything 60s & 70s are "new" again!!

I love, love, love the poncho you made for your friend!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 17, 2018)

biarine said:


> Lol.. I noticed that knitted garment is in come back. Hope including crochet because I can’t knit.



I tried teaching myself to knit. No go. I can do a knit stitch and that's it. Too hard. I'll stick to my crochet.


----------



## biarine (Jan 17, 2018)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Both knitting and crochet have been making a comeback!!  Everything 60s & 70s are "new" again!!
> 
> I love, love, love the poncho you made for your friend!!





Thank you she love it too. I am planning to make a poncho made of alpaca or merino or 100 percent wool. But it’s very pricey.


----------



## biarine (Jan 17, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> I tried teaching myself to knit. No go. I can do a knit stitch and that's it. Too hard. I'll stick to my crochet.





My friend taught me before but even stitch I can’t do it it’s complicated. That’s why I just do crochet.


----------



## biarine (Jan 27, 2018)

My 80% alpaca and 20% nylon yarn . Top it’s very soft and warm.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jan 28, 2018)

biarine said:


> My friend taught me before but even stitch I can’t do it it’s complicated. That’s why I just do crochet.



Briarine,  The knit stitch is like the slip stitch in crochet, except you are putting the needle over the yarn (scooping it with the needle) instead of the yarn over the hook before pulling it through the loop.

Did you friend teach you holding the working yarn in your left hand like you do in crochet (Continental) or holding the working yarn in your right hand (English)? 

Your latest top is beautiful! I love the colors and the pattern  The nylon in the yarn content will help the alpaca keep its shape and not get longer and longer.  I love spinning and knitting/crocheting with alpaca but it doesn't have the memory of wool. I like to combine another fiber with alpaca, usually a fine wool, to help with that.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 28, 2018)

That's beautiful!!


----------



## biarine (Jan 28, 2018)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Briarine,  The knit stitch is like the slip stitch in crochet, except you are putting the needle over the yarn (scooping it with the needle) instead of the yarn over the hook before pulling it through the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you, No she didn’t teach me because it’s so awkward how I hold the knitting needles.
First time I used alpaca yarn because they’re expensive. I use merino before and it’s good too. I am allergic to hair and some wool but alpaca and merino without problems while mohair it’s given me a rash.


----------



## biarine (Jan 28, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> That's beautiful!!





Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## biarine (Jan 31, 2018)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I love that color!!
> 
> Who knew a granny square could be so cool!!!



Thank you


----------



## biarine (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Misschief (Jan 31, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> I tried teaching myself to knit. No go. I can do a knit stitch and that's it. Too hard. I'll stick to my crochet.



If you can crochet, you'd find continental knitting much easier to learn. The mechanics of the stitch is very similar.

I knit and crochet and have taught both in the past.


----------



## biarine (Feb 1, 2018)

Misschief said:


> If you can crochet, you'd find continental knitting much easier to learn. The mechanics of the stitch is very similar.
> 
> I knit and crochet and have taught both in the past.



I will try to learn myself as I learn to crochet. I like knitting cardigan or jacket.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Feb 2, 2018)

biarine said:


> Thank you, No she didn’t teach me because it’s so awkward how I hold the knitting needles.



Do you hold your hook like a pen/pencil? If so, then yes, it is awkward to adjust to needles. Knittinghelp.com has some wonderful short videos showing different techniques.  I knit using the Combined Continental so my purl stitches sit differently on the needle.




> First time I used alpaca yarn because they’re expensive. I use merino before and it’s good too. I am allergic to hair and some wool but alpaca and merino without problems while mohair it’s given me a rash.


Mohair is hair from an angora goat. You may have better luck with "kid  mohair", which is the first sheering of a baby goat. The hair is  much finer and less scratchy, or you  may just be allergic to that breed of goat.  I can't work with angora (from angora rabbits). I found that out the hard way after getting a pair of beautiful angora rabbits. I could spin their fur off their backs while they were sitting in my lap.  After a few minutes though, I'd have hives & trouble breathing.

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## earlene (Feb 2, 2018)

I love the pattern in the graduated colored scarf above.


----------



## biarine (Feb 2, 2018)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Do you hold your hook like a pen/pencil? If so, then yes, it is awkward to adjust to needles. Knittinghelp.com has some wonderful short videos showing different techniques.  I knit using the Combined Continental so my purl stitches sit differently on the needle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I am holding like a pen, I tried to hold in other way but it’s very awkward and harder. 

Yes I will try the kid mohair. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## biarine (Feb 2, 2018)

earlene said:


> I love the pattern in the graduated colored scarf above.



Thank you, me too.


----------



## biarine (Feb 5, 2018)

My summer crochet semi-maxi dress.


----------



## nframe (Feb 6, 2018)

Beautiful poncho!  Did you invent the pattern?


----------



## biarine (Feb 6, 2018)

nframe said:


> Beautiful poncho!  Did you invent the pattern?



Yes I did because I can’t read pattern so I force to make my own. [emoji4]


----------



## biarine (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Saffron (Feb 7, 2018)

biarine said:


> Another I made last time for spring it’s body wrap or for some us shrug View attachment 27049


What a beautiful piece! I love knitting and crocheting, but can't seem to find the time these days..... have lots of yarn to use up. You've inspired me to take it up again


----------



## biarine (Feb 7, 2018)

Saffron said:


> What a beautiful piece! I love knitting and crocheting, but can't seem to find the time these days..... have lots of yarn to use up. You've inspired me to take it up again



Thank you. I want to put back again the crochet or knitting, many people don’t do it anymore, It’s therapeutic and enjoyable.


----------



## earlene (Feb 8, 2018)

It's something my hands can't seem to handle anymore.  I used to knit, crochet, tat, embroider, needlepoint, cross stitch, quilt, a tiny bit of rug making, as well as sewing by hand and machine.  I even did a bit of beading, but not much.

Now, my hands can best handle kneading dough (for bread making) and making soap.   I used to paint, but haven't in a while so not sure how my hands would hold up to it these days.  I think they'd be okay as long as I took breaks to prevent cramping.  But gripping things for extended periods is something my hands can no longer manage.  It even cramps my style when I play video games on my XBox and I hate that!

So I enjoy looking at other's handiwork, very much.


----------



## biarine (Feb 8, 2018)

earlene said:


> It's something my hands can't seem to handle anymore.  I used to knit, crochet, tat, embroider, needlepoint, cross stitch, quilt, a tiny bit of rug making, as well as sewing by hand and machine.  I even did a bit of beading, but not much.
> 
> Now, my hands can best handle kneading dough (for bread making) and making soap.   I used to paint, but haven't in a while so not sure how my hands would hold up to it these days.  I think they'd be okay as long as I took breaks to prevent cramping.  But gripping things for extended periods is something my hands can no longer manage.  It even cramps my style when I play video games on my XBox and I hate that!
> 
> So I enjoy looking at other's handiwork, very much.



Wow that’s a lot of crafting.


----------



## earlene (Feb 8, 2018)

Well, I'm old.  Given a long life, one can do all kinds of things!


----------



## Serene (Feb 8, 2018)

Ohhh those greens are to die for.  Gorgeous.


----------



## biarine (Feb 8, 2018)

earlene said:


> Well, I'm old.  Given a long life, one can do all kinds of things!



My grandma do a lot of needle works too.


----------



## biarine (Feb 8, 2018)

Serene said:


> Ohhh those greens are to die for.  Gorgeous.



Thank you, yeah I love it too.


----------



## biarine (Feb 9, 2018)

My crochet hoodie


----------



## wardbond (Feb 9, 2018)

Gypsy Shawl



__ wardbond
__ Feb 9, 2018






did this one Love shawls


----------



## earlene (Feb 9, 2018)

You look lovely in your new crocheted hoodie, *biarine*.


----------



## biarine (Feb 9, 2018)

earlene said:


> You look lovely in your new crocheted hoodie, *biarine*.



Thank you Earlene [emoji4] I always suffered with cold in winter.


----------



## biarine (Feb 9, 2018)

wardbond said:


> Gypsy Shawl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can’t find the pic but I am sure it’s lovely. I always love handmade.


----------



## biarine (Feb 15, 2018)

My v stitch blouse with hippie type cardigan.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 17, 2018)

Pretty ends on the bottom of your cardigan and your scarf is just magnificent


----------



## biarine (Feb 17, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> Pretty ends on the bottom of your cardigan and your scarf is just magnificent



Thank you, it’s Solomon’s knot very easy.


----------



## biarine (Feb 22, 2018)

My little black dress version and the cover up


----------



## biarine (Mar 19, 2018)

My 100% cotton 4 ply thread tunics


----------

